# Baitcaster



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

I am currently runninga a abu garcia 6500 reelthis is my 3rd attempt at using a baitcaster and i really like this unit. I have located a few nos diawa millionare reels. Does anyone know how these would compare to the 6500. I just like the fact that there older and seem to.be a nice reel 

Or if anyone has any recommendations to a baitcaster of the same quality as the abu 6500


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What are you casting with them?


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

Anything from a night crawler with a 3/4 oz egg sinker to a 4 ounce musky lure. Like a bucktail


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shimano Calcuttas are hard to beat in the round reel department.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

X2 Calcutta. Should last forever in freshwater.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been using bait casters since I was a teenager (mid sixties and a bit earlier). My first quality new plug reel was a Christmas gift when I was 15 - an Ambassadeur 6000 (this was before they ever built a 6500...). Can't remember how many Ambassadeurs I had years ago - but they all took a backseat when newer technology came along (and the Ambassadeur line didn't improve much at all to keep up with all those very skilled Japanese engineers - and the companies they worked for... Fast forward to the mid-eighties I was advising all of my customers (I was building and repairing a lot of rods back then -and also repairing reels...) to simply toss their old Ambassadeurs since they were difficult to get parts for and there was better gear in stores - that might even have been cheaper to buy... Me I still actually have that first Ambassadeur 56 years later... it's on it's third or fourth gear setup and it's third or fourth spool.... 

Remember now, back then, down here in paradise (south Florida) club anglers were chasing and catching relatively enormous fish on plug casting tackle (tarpon to around 150lbs and better, sailfish, grouper, King mackeral, sharks up to 300lbs - you get the idea - fish that were absolutely not what the manufacturer ever thought the gear would be used for... ). We used to have solid machined spools made for those old Ambassadeurs since the spools that came with them exploded or just plain failed under extreme use...

Fast forward all these years later and the first reel I'd recommend you look at is a Shimano Curado 200 (the early models) - lots of them for sale in good condition - some almost new for less than $100... A much better reel than any Ambassadeur that won't break the bank and mostly still has parts available.... 

Hope this helps... I keep a half dozen plug rods available for my guiding customers but rarely have many anglers that actually know how to use them....


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm a big Ambassadeur fan. Have a bunch, including two 6500s. One needs some work. That is a BIG reel. Good for Cobia, large Spanish Mackeral, etc. I did get a Calcutta about 15 years ago and couldn't get it to stop backlashing. Finally gave up on it and sold it for $50. The key to no backlashes (in my opinion, all of this is my opinion) is to use fresh line. My standard reel -- 4500. I only buy the Swedish made reels -- not the newer made Chinese models.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I like the Calcutta a lot and own a couple of them. When my 400 took a crap on me last year I started looking for something with a higher speed retrieve and ended up getting a Diawa Lexa 300 with the Winn grip. It holds 250 yard of 30lb braid and I've been very happy with it so far. I got it for throwing artificials to cobia and Tarpon and it has worked great.


----------



## Cpt.josh (Mar 31, 2020)

abu revo toro beasts in the 6000 have been the best baitcasters for us so far as far as durability and repair for big tarpon on plugs.


----------



## Skinnywaterculture (Oct 23, 2019)

Team lews lite LFS. Best reel on the market for the price, in my opinion.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I have both Millionaires and Ambassadeurs. They compare very well but I think the Ambassadeur is better. I have Ambassdeurs that are 40 years old and one Milionaire that is 30 years old. I have worn out a couple though -- the 6500 being one. My 6500 is gray.

The 6500 is a big reel. I use 4500, 5000, 5500. My 6500 even has a clicker on it for drift fishing. 

,


----------



## Keywester1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Are you referring to the older Millionaire cv-x and cv-z? i have had both and theyre great. a little long in the tooth but i dont think ive ever picked one up that didnt feel great and operated as the should. they can be found all over Ebay reasonably. i have to Ryoga reels from daiwa now that i fish heavily. daiwa round reels are great but support for them is lacking. calcutta 200 is easily available new and plenty of support for parts and service.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

SS-MINNOW said:


> I am currently runninga a abu garcia 6500 reelthis is my 3rd attempt at using a baitcaster and i really like this unit. I have located a few nos diawa millionare reels. Does anyone know how these would compare to the 6500. I just like the fact that there older and seem to.be a nice reel
> 
> Or if anyone has any recommendations to a baitcaster of the same quality as the abu 6500


Stick with the 6500. I bought a Revo $189. Actually it was my XMAS gift from last XMAS, Fishing in October with it, I casted out, it made a noise, I felt something funny and looked down and the whole left side had fallen off. Looked all in the boat -- NOTHING. Dang thing just fell apart and now my REVO is a piece of junk. I maybe fished 4x with it. It worked great before that and it doesn't backlash (correction -- didn't backlash.) Now its trash. I'm sticking with 6500, 4500, 5000, etc from now on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cut bait reels


----------

